
Economic Possibilities for our Grandchildren (Keynes, 1930) - rjtavares
http://www.marxists.org/reference/subject/economics/keynes/1930/our-grandchildren.htm
======
rjtavares
Still relevant today:

"We are suffering just now from a bad attack of economic pessimism. It is
common to hear people say that the epoch of enormous economic progress which
characterised the nineteenth century is over; that the rapid improvement in
the standard of life is now going to slow down – at any rate in Great Britain;
that a decline in prosperity is more likely than an improvement in the decade
which lies ahead of us.

I believe that this is a wildly mistaken interpretation of what is happening
to us. We are suffering, not from the rheumatics of old age, but from the
growing-pains of over-rapid changes, from the painfulness of readjustment
between one economic period and another."

